# Abby to test soon.



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Good luck to you and Abby! Let us know how it goes.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Great! Good luck!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Best of luck to you and Abby.

Looking forward to your update.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Good luck to you and Abby!


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

Good luck! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## kath00 (Dec 3, 2013)

Congratulations on getting this far! We hope to be there sometime too!  Good luck to Abby (my DD's name).


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

Well its been a long road, mostly delayed on my part because of time. If all goes as planned Abby will be tested next week for her Therapy Cert. Keeping ,y fingers cross that she does well. She know what to do sometimes she can be a bit hard headed.


Mike


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Best of luck to Abby!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Guybrush (Apr 17, 2012)

Good luck!


----------



## kath00 (Dec 3, 2013)

Please let us know how it goes! We are excited for you. We hope to have Jasper undergo the training for therapy certification in 2015 (he is only 4mo old). I eagerly await info on the process and how it goes for you and others. Kathy


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

Abby has been going to Doggie Day care and my office since she was a puppy. So she has been exposed to lots of people and noise's. Yesterday and today I decide to take her to some new places she has never been with lots of people. We went to the flea market, she did very well there, lots of people wanted to pet her. She was put in the sit piston and it went very well. My only concern is she saw another dog at the flea market and wanted to go see said dog. I got her away from the other dog, no aggression she was just hell bent on going to see that dog. Sunday we went to the flea market again then the race for cure. Lots of kids at the race for cure and she got a lot of attention. She did very well there. We will see what this week brings us. Our trainer also does therapy dog work and he keeps telling me she is ready. We will see.

Mike


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

Hi Gang
Tomorrow at 4:30 will be our first of three evaluation at Bosford Hospital in Detroit. Hope all goes well!


Mike & Abby


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

Well Little Ms Abby did great tonight for her first visit. Two more visits and she will be part of the therapy dog world. I think I was more nervous than she was. She loved all the attention she got. Next week another visit!

Mike, Ms Abby and the old lady Lilly


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Good for you and Abby! Have fun!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Great job Abby girl!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Good work Abby! Try to relax, stay calm and enjoy it since the dogs do pick up on our emotional state.


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

Well Ms Abby did two more visits since last week. She has passed and is now a certified Therapy dog! She did so great.



Mike, Ms Abby , Ms Lilly


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Congratulations! Have a lot of fun!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Congratulations to you both. Hope you enjoy your therapy work.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Fantastic, Congratulations to you and Abby!
I know you're very proud of her.

Looking forward to hearing about your Therapy Visits.


----------



## barbm5 (Jul 30, 2013)

Congratulations! Penny & I will be following your thread! Hopefully we'll be where you are someday!


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

The cert came in the mail on Saturday!


----------

